# Cozumel Nov 2011



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

https://vimeo.com/37005851

Some of my GoPro footage from Cozumel. I was holding the GoPro in my hand. This did not give my the steady footage I would like. When I spearfish I will be using the head strap, but I need to find a non-hunt filming technique I like.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Great video to bad we dont have vis like vis like that here all the time


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

cool vidieo!! luv it!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice, gotta love the viz!


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

I think I experienced Viz like that one time on the Oriskany when it was first put down. I only recall that one time locally. Another nice aspect is that you don't have to go 20 miles out for the best diving. Just a short distance from shore and you are on some of the best reefs Cozumel has to offer,


----------

